# Dell Inspiron 1521 / AMD Sempron 3600+ Socket AM2. CPU Upgrade?



## erebusting

*Dell Inspiron 1521 / AMD AMD TURION 64 x2 Mobile Technology TL-60 2GHz. CPU Upgrade?*

I have a Dell Inspiron 1521 laptop which has a AMD TURION 64 x2 Mobile Technology TL-60 2GHz CPU cpu...now This cpu has been running slower than I like and I have tried alot of things 
-first was upgrading the ram to 4gb and now it runs really hot sometimes not to mention slow most of the time
-I tried various OS's...Vista 32/64 bit, XP, Ubuntu, now Windows 7 32 bit which seems to work the best (so far that is )...

Now my question is this:
I wanted to know if it is possible to upgrade the cpu?  I am not too familiar with laptop cpus, so would I be able to get any AM2 socket cpu and swap it ?  Or is there a special mobile/laptop version? ...please list your advice/regards on this topic.
Thanks in advance for all your help!

*EDIT*
IT IS A AMD TURION 64 x2 Mobile Technology TL-60 2GHz CPU....sorry for the confusion....I updated the thread...


----------



## CravinR1

make sure your laptop's motherboard supports the cpu.

Any am2 cpu will fit, but if its not a mobile version it may cripple your battery life


----------



## daisymtc

Are you sure that with AM2 socket?

Should it be S1??

BTW, from dell website Dell 1521 have these option of CPU choice...
http://www.dell.com/us/en/dfh/notebooks/inspnnb_152x/pd.aspx?refid=inspnnb_152x&cs=22&s=dfh


----------



## erebusting

CravinR1 said:


> make sure your laptop's motherboard supports the cpu.
> 
> Any am2 cpu will fit, but if its not a mobile version it may cripple your battery life


Thanks for your post CravinR1!
Well battery life is fine because I actually do not use it as a mobile computer just sits there with the charger in it most of the time...and if I need more battery life then I can always get an extended battery...
So are you sure that ANY AM2 socket cpu will fit? thats what I thought -but this next quote advises otherwise...





daisymtc said:


> Are you sure that with AM2 socket?
> 
> Should it be S1??
> 
> BTW, from dell website Dell 1521 have these option of CPU choice...
> http://www.dell.com/us/en/dfh/notebooks/inspnnb_152x/pd.aspx?refid=inspnnb_152x&cs=22&s=dfh


Thanks for your post daisymtc!
I looked up the info before I posted and it said " AMD Sempron 3600+ Socket AM2" so I dont know if it should be S1 or not ? could you please elaborate on this?
also - thanks for that link, but I do not think they show all supported CPU's only what they provided for you to choose from at the time this laptop was made.

Here is the best CPU I could find for this socket:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103772
Would that work?  Or is there any better out there that I happened to overlook ?


anyone else with some insight?


----------



## daisymtc

I mean Socket S1 with 638 pin is used for those CPU listed at Dell 1521. It is not socket AM2 with 940pin.

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ is for desktop, not laptop


----------



## erebusting

daisymtc said:


> I mean Socket S1 with 638 pin is used for those CPU listed at Dell 1521. It is not socket AM2 with 940pin.
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ is for desktop, not laptop


thanks for the post daisymtc..
but cravinR1 said it should fit...are you sure?...
I got the socket AM2 info from a site with specs on the laptop or something...I will have to post later as I am going to be on my way to class right now...



Thanks in advance for all your advice and help!


----------



## erebusting

anyone else have any insights on this?  I wonder if it will work?


----------



## bkribbs

I don't know about the CPU, but have you tried speeding up the computer first? If you want, we can try to speed it up some. Also, it could be slow and hot because the fan is clogged a little bit. Have you  tried cleaning it out?


----------



## erebusting

IT IS A AMD TURION 64 x2 Mobile Technology TL-60 2GHz CPU....sorry for the confusion.....


----------



## erebusting

http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118_12651_14041,00.html

seems to say it is a socket s1 ?

anyone know where I can find a socket s1 cpu or another which I can upgrade this laptop to?  
Please advise me...


----------



## erebusting

bump


----------

